# Great Dane Graphics Adds New Designs To American Pride Stock Art Collection



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Just in time for a variety of U.S. holidays, such as Memorial Day, Fourth of July, and Labor Day, Great Dane Graphics is offering new stock art designs to help you show your American Pride. 

Just a few examples of the designs available include a variety of bald eagles, American flags, “Fourth of July,” sports balls with an American flag pattern, fireworks, “Independence Day,” soldiers and many more. 

With the company’s new affordable monthly subscription plans, you can access what you need, when you need it. Choose from three plans for stock art, embroidery designs, or stock and embroidery art combined. Each month you get 200 downloads. One file is a download. Save even more money with a yearly plan. 

This full-color, royalty-free artwork can be used for screen printing, digital printing, signage, sublimation or digital transfers, embroidery and cut vinyl designs. There are thousands of images to choose from in all the most popular categories with new designs being added every week. 

Screen printing files are separated using simulated process color separations and saved as DCS 2.0 .eps files for easy importing. Digital files are high-resolution .png files saved at 14 inches with a transparent background. 

For printer/cutters, graphics are formatted as CorelDRAW® and .eps files. All images include a cut line and extra bleed space around the image to prevent white gaps. All designs in the collection are royalty free with no limitations on how many times they can be used. Applications include apparel, signs, brochures, and ad presentations. 

Go to www.greatdanegraphics.com to see package choices as well as the full collection of designs. For more information, email [email protected]; or call (800) 829-0836.

Great Dane Graphics is the leading supplier of royalty-free, high-quality, full-color stock images for use in screen printing, digital printing (direct to garment, print and cut) dye-sublimation, digital transfers (inkjet and color laser), or embroidery digitizing. Other products include T-Shirt Artwork Simplified how-to art books for Adobe and Corel, Learning Photoshop training DVD, and Operation Screen Print - Mission 1: Killer Black Shirts.


----------

